# Frame issues 70 gto conv



## edwards91 (Aug 25, 2013)

Wondering if anyone knows where I could possibly buy a complete frame in good to excellent shape for my 1970 GTO conv. Also wondering if there the same from 1968 to 1970. Thanks


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Check the classifieds on this forum and on the Performance Years forums.
I'd contact Steve Barcak in Arizona. He's got hundreds of Pontiacs he's parting out.
Email him at: [email protected]
Also try Frank's Pontiac Parts in California. They are always parting out mid-size Pontiacs. 
This is a link to their GTO/Tempest/Lemans used parts page:GTO, LeMans & Tempest


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*time frame*

Franks' is the place where I got the frame for the '66 convertible. Solid as a rock, it was! (In 2006, it cost $600-found a shipper coming this way that hauled it for next to nothing - I was very lucky, there). Sandblasted, primed and painted for a couple hundred bucks, and am more than satisfied with the results! :cool The date is as plain as day on it!


----------



## edwards91 (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks all, We picked up a real nice one on e bay.


----------

